# CPT code 69210



## NESmith (Apr 7, 2010)

The ARNP states that she did a lavage, curette & removal with forcept of cerumen. Can she bill a 69210? Thanks


----------



## missy874 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, per clarification from CPT and CMS in 2006, 69210 can be used if the cerumen is impacted and requires a spoon, spatula, or some other instrument to be removed.


----------

